# Southern Louisiana Redfish on the New Vantage



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Congratulations on popping your personel bests! Great fish on fly no less! However since this is a site dedicated to skiffs, not stiffs catching fish's... how about some pictures of the boat? ;D

Hope you can make it out to our Rally in the Weeds - (still working on a better name) Delecroix LA October 28-30!

Cheers!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Would love to join you all for the "weeds" trip but unitl I retire once a year is all I can get down that way. But in the meantime here is a pic of the skiff.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice looking skiff! Congrats! Wish you could make it. What do your friends in Idaho think of your skiff? Congrats again on the catch... fish and skiff.

Cheers


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

The skiff is on its way to Idaho.....hasn't been seen there yet. My fishing buddies are stoked but I am sure I will get a lot of blank stares up there!

The buddy who is towing it home for me has already had several people approach him to buy the boat......sorry dudes not for sale! Sight fishing for carp should start around April 1 so I can begin to learn how to pole. But I always have the trolling motor just in case.


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Very nice rig and fish. More pics of boat please. What power is on her?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I put the Merc 115 ProXs on this boat. Believe it or not this is the only pic I have so far. Fishing with one boat so no way to get on the water shots yet. However if you want to see more to the East Cape and there is a several minute video of the boat showing all the features, etc.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Beautiful fish and beautiful boat. Mardi Gras is a week away and you're catching redfish. I am homesick and jealous.

Nate


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

Too funny. I've gotten blank stares 4 hrs from the coast, can't imagine they'd know what to ask that far inland. Awesome boat!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Took it into the local shop to have some hydrualics added to the steering and they loved it.....they only sort of understand what its for. Can't wait for opening day at Henrys Lake. I might just hang out at the boat launch and not even fish. Just stand off 30 yards and watch all the yahoos trying to figure out what the hell they are looking at. ;D


----------

